

Mozilla JetPack: Lowering the Bar to Extend Firefox - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7350

======
adatta02
Bears more than a passing similarity to Greasemonkey (which is awesome). Looks
like it would let you do things in that gray area between stuff Greasemonkey
can do and stuff you _really_ don't want to start messing around with XUL to
do.

My big gripe with Firefox extension development was that getting started there
were like 20 different source files and a dozen configuration files just to
get something on the screen. With that said, the extension API is pretty
robust and lets you play pretty deep into the core of FF.

------
JesseAldridge
There's a video over here: [http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/05/21/mozilla-
jetpack-fi...](http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/05/21/mozilla-jetpack-
firefox-extensions/)

------
sp332
Previous announcement <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=625958> and short
tutorial <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=619548>

